# Product called Cycle



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

I bought something called cycle to cylce my tank faster. Is it the same as Bio-Spira? Has anyone used it and how well does it work?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i have the same stuff its from nutrafin yes. iam currently cycling my new tank now so i cant say how good it is but my lfs said to use it .. members gave mixed opinnions on it .


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

If you didn't buy the Cycle from a store that had in in the fridge it is NOT the same as bio-spira. Bio-spira is live bacteria and can't last long outside of refrigeration. Be careful! If the Cycle that you are using is the same that I have seen in the stores, it's a bunch if crap. You will have to cycle your water still for a whole month or so to get the bacteria up.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah its







im afraid


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've heard that Cycle doesnt really work. But Bio-Spira can cycle your tank in one day.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

lots of difference between cycle and bio spira!!!!!

cycle takes chemicals and ammonia out of tap water

bio spira contains vital organisms that cycle doesn't

you could cycle your tank in a day or 2 with bio spira, it will take much longer with cycle


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> lots of difference between cycle and bio spira!!!!!
> 
> cycle takes chemicals and ammonia out of tap water
> 
> ...










and always wait a couple of weeks cause no matter what everything gonna jump until it is completely cycled
u may get 0 readings across the board and the next day all the readings will sky rocket
so watch out


----------

